# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  اسف لن اتزوج بفتاه تكتب في المنتديات ...

## شمعة امل

*الموضوع لفت انتباهي في احد المنتدايات فاحببت انكم تتطلعون* 





*عليه.... نقلته بالنص اليكم ..*  



*لقد قرأت هذا الموضوع واريد ان اعرف رأيكم فيه بكل صراحة* 





*خاصة الاخوة الرجال بالمنتدى هل تسمح لزوجتك بدخول*  





*المنتديات العامة ولماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 






*فى انتظار تفاعلكم واراءكم الكريمة* 




*( آسف لن اتزوج فتاة تكتب فى المنتديات )* 



*"من هنا تبدأ القصه "*  



*جات اليها أمها ووجها يتهلل بالبشر تكاد اساريرة ان تنطق فرحا*  


*وقالت بنيتي لقد جاء فلان*  



*وابنه لخطبتك الجم الفرح الفتاة اخرس لسانها ونطقت عيناها*  

*ببريق السرور* 


*الان سيتحقق حلمي ابني بيتا من السعادة واربي جيلاً يكون*  


*قطعتا مني اربيه على ناظري* 



*يكون عونا لي في الدنيا وذخرا لي في الاخرة لم تبت تلك الليلة* 


*فهي لاتحتاج*  



*النوم بعد ان تحولت احلام نومها الى حقائق تداعب*  


*يقظتها.........................* 




*وافق ابوها على الخطبة وتمت الرؤية الشرعية سر بها العريس*  


*وسرت به وابتدى الجميع*  



*يوزعون رقاع الدعوة لليلة الفرح الموعودة ذهب العريس الى*  


*عمله اخبر بعض اصحابه* 



*بأنه سيتزوج ابنة فلان بارك له الجميع وفي اليوم التالي جاءه*  


*احد زملائه وقال له الله الله انت ..* 




*اذن ستتزوج الكاتبة الفلانية التي تكتب في المنتدى الفلاني نظر* 



*العريس الى زميله متعجباً عن من تتحدث وماهذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 



*قال زميله خطيبتك كاتبه في منتدى بالاسم الفلاني ؟* 



*قال وما ادراك ومن اعلمك ؟* 



*قال اختي تعرفها واسرت لها بذلك*  



*وهي تكتب باسم مستعار*  



*اتريد ان ندلف الى المنتدى لنشاهد مواضيع خطيبتك ؟* 



*قال العريس والعرق يتصبب ولما لا؟*  



*فتح الزميل المنتدى استخرج بالبحث جميع مواضيعها ثم بدأ*  



*الاثنان في التصفح* 



*فهاهي ترد على فلان وتشكر فلان وتتناقش مع فلان وتضحك من*  


*طرفة فلان*  



*وهذا فلان يمدح ماتكتب ويثني على ماتقدم وهي ترد عليه بالثناء* 


*والشكر* 



*احمر وجه الخطيب وخرج من المكتب واتصل ببيت خطيبته وقال*  


*لامها هل تسمحين لي ان اكلم* 



*خطيبتي قالت امها لامانع اخذت البنت الهاتف وقلبها يخفق*  


*ويداها ترتجفان*  



*تخشى من سماع الكلام المعسول او ان لاتملك القدرة على الرد*  


*وهو يحدثها عن بيت المستقبل؟* 



*لكنه فاجاءها بسؤال واحد* 




*هل انتي الكاتبة الفلانية في المنتدى الفلاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 



*قالت نعم انا هي*  



*قاطع حديثها وقال اسف انا لا اتزوج فتاة انترنت*  



*وأطبق السماعة.......................................* 



*حالة قد تمر يوما ما على فتى او فتاة*  







*فما موقفكم ؟ بكل صدق وتجرد انت يا ايها الرجل؟* 



*1- اخي ماهي نظرتك الى فتاة الانترنت ( كما يطلق عليها ) واقصد بها الفتاة*  

*التي تستخدم النت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 


*2- هل يعني دخول الفتاة الى الانترنت ،،، والمنتديات خاصة ومخاطبة الجنس الاخر*  


*من خلال المواضيع والمشاركات ،،،، انها فتاة سيئة ،،،،* 




*3- بنظرك ،،،، هل كل فتاة تستخدم النت لابد أن يكون لها*  

*صديق أو ....... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 




*4- ترى ماهي بنظرك الحدود التي يجب أن تقف عندها الفتاة*  


*،،،حتى لايسيء استخدامها للنت اخلاقها ؟* 




*5- ماهو الخط الاحمر الذي يجب ان تقف عنده الفتاة وتقول*  


*للأنترنت ،،،وداعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 



*6- هل تسمح بمن*  

*تعولهم من زوجة او اخت*  


*او ابنة ان يستخدموا النت تحت اشرافك او بدون اشراف او*  


*تمنعهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 






*اخوااااااااااني الافاضل تأكدوا ان الاجابات الصادقة لهذه الاسئلة*  

*سوف تخدم اخوات لكم* 

*بشكل كبير ،،،،،،،، فلا تترددوا بالرد عليها دون محاباة او*  

*مجاملة ،،، ولتضع امام عينك*  

*مراقبة الله لك في كتابتك ورأيك ،،،هنا أنتهت القصه ..*  



*هذا موضوع منقول ولكني احببت ان اخذ اراء اعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## محمد العزام

بصراحة موضوع رائع وبنفس الوقت موضوع ما بعرف كيف اوصفه بس مثل ما بيحكو على الجرح 
بس بتكلم عن نفسي يعني اذا رح ارتبط ببنت كانت تدخل على الانترنت يعني مابظن انو اعارض لهديك الدرجة يعني بقدر احكي انو امر مقبول بالنسبة الي يعني انا صراحة اتعرفت على هيك بنات وحكيت معهم وما عارضت انها تدخل الانترنت او المنتديات يعني يكون استخدام النت بشكل صحيح وسليم 

يعني بالنهاية عادي ما بعارض او بمانع انو اتعرف او ارتبط بيوم ببنت تدخل على الانترنت 


شكرا ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_بصراحة موضوع رائع وبنفس الوقت موضوع ما بعرف كيف اوصفه بس مثل ما بيحكو على الجرح 
بس بتكلم عن نفسي يعني اذا رح ارتبط ببنت كانت تدخل على الانترنت يعني مابظن انو اعارض لهديك الدرجة يعني بقدر احكي انو امر مقبول بالنسبة الي يعني انا صراحة اتعرفت على هيك بنات وحكيت معهم وما عارضت انها تدخل الانترنت او المنتديات يعني يكون استخدام النت بشكل صحيح وسليم 

يعني بالنهاية عادي ما بعارض او بمانع انو اتعرف او ارتبط بيوم ببنت تدخل على الانترنت 


شكرا ميرفا
_

مشكوووووووووووور محمد على الرد    :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عادي جدا  ..

----------


## النورس الحزين

سأختصر بكلمة واحدة فقط 
رجل متخلف

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_عادي جدا .._

شكرا على الرد  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_سأختصر بكلمة واحدة فقط 

رجل متخلف_

بس انت شو رايك؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: >>>شكرا ميرفا بصراحة هاد ردي ...لأني ما لقيت رد عالموضوع :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

مش لهدرجة  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

مشكورة ميرفا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا 
معقول فيه حد بعقلية متخلفة ؟؟ ولهدّرجة

على كل حال 
يسلمو

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على المرور  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

حسب علاقتها بالنت
يعني اهتمامها بالنت لاي درجة
اذا كانت حب مع شباب اخرين لا اتزوج بها
اما ان كانت علاقات عادية مش مشكلة

----------


## ابو عوده

*اه ليش زوجتي ما تكون تعرف نت ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على الرد جنتل وابو عوده

----------


## السندباد

ولويش يعني ..بصراحة الموضوع رائع وعجبني لكن مبالغ فيه .. اي شب بالدنيا بغار على خطيبته ..زوجته ..حبيبته ..اخته ..هيك بطبيعه البشر ..والغيره بتختلف عن الثقه مثل ما بفكرو ناس كثير اذا انا بغار على حبيبتي وبسألها كثير مش معناته ما بثق لافيها لا تقولولي شو دخل الغيره والثقه بالموضوع جايكم بالحكي ..انا بصوره عامه ما عندي اي اعتراض التزوج فتاه نت او تكون حبيبتي مسجله في المنتدى ..لكن بنفس الوقت رح اطلب منها تكون حذره بس بتعاملها بشكل عام على الانترنت ..يعني الانترنت عالم افتراضي ..قد ما كان وكنا وصرنا اسره كبيره اسره زغيره عالم افتراضي ... وفيه اعضاء وشباب بشكل عام عندهم طرق  حقيره جدا للايقاع بالفتيات .. وانا بخاف على حبيبتي ..والله بخاف عليها ..بحذرها وبقلها ديري بالك ..وممكن اسجل معها بنفس المنتدى ونضحك ونلعب ونتناقش ..ومثل ما انا برد على موضوع لبنت عجبني وبشكرها  وصار بينا علاقه بحدود الزماله والصداقه في المنتدى هيه نفس الاشي ... اما قصه ما بتزوجها او برفض انها ترد او تحكي مع شباب هالكلام تخلف وعدم ثقه .. يمكن اغار اسأل اعلق على رد الها بموضوع شب بحدود المزح ..او احكيلها العضو الفلاني مش ناوي على خير .. خفي عليه شوي ..كلامه ملغز ..اسلوبه مش عاجبؤني ..حاسه بتحركش فيك .... مش اكثر ..وبترك الها التقدير والتصرف .. يعني اذا مش رح اوثق فيها تدخل على منتدى وتشارك برأيها كيف بدي اوثق فيها بزواج ..كيف رح اتطمن وهيه بالجامعه ..مع صاحبااتها ..كيف رح اامنها على بيتي .. يعني الي بفكر هيك انسان مريض ومتخلف .. وعدم ثقه بالنفس مش بالحبيبه او الزوجه ..وبس ..شكرا ميرفا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اريحلها وين بدها تروح بعقله هاذ البني ادم ؟؟

----------


## دليلة

على هيك الواحد راح يلحق نفسو  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السندباد  
_ولويش يعني ..بصراحة الموضوع رائع وعجبني لكن مبالغ فيه .. اي شب بالدنيا بغار على خطيبته ..زوجته ..حبيبته ..اخته ..هيك بطبيعه البشر ..والغيره بتختلف عن الثقه مثل ما بفكرو ناس كثير اذا انا بغار على حبيبتي وبسألها كثير مش معناته ما بثق لافيها لا تقولولي شو دخل الغيره والثقه بالموضوع جايكم بالحكي ..انا بصوره عامه ما عندي اي اعتراض التزوج فتاه نت او تكون حبيبتي مسجله في المنتدى ..لكن بنفس الوقت رح اطلب منها تكون حذره بس بتعاملها بشكل عام على الانترنت ..يعني الانترنت عالم افتراضي ..قد ما كان وكنا وصرنا اسره كبيره اسره زغيره عالم افتراضي ... وفيه اعضاء وشباب بشكل عام عندهم طرق حقيره جدا للايقاع بالفتيات .. وانا بخاف على حبيبتي ..والله بخاف عليها ..بحذرها وبقلها ديري بالك ..وممكن اسجل معها بنفس المنتدى ونضحك ونلعب ونتناقش ..ومثل ما انا برد على موضوع لبنت عجبني وبشكرها وصار بينا علاقه بحدود الزماله والصداقه في المنتدى هيه نفس الاشي ... اما قصه ما بتزوجها او برفض انها ترد او تحكي مع شباب هالكلام تخلف وعدم ثقه .. يمكن اغار اسأل اعلق على رد الها بموضوع شب بحدود المزح ..او احكيلها العضو الفلاني مش ناوي على خير .. خفي عليه شوي ..كلامه ملغز ..اسلوبه مش عاجبؤني ..حاسه بتحركش فيك .... مش اكثر ..وبترك الها التقدير والتصرف .. يعني اذا مش رح اوثق فيها تدخل على منتدى وتشارك برأيها كيف بدي اوثق فيها بزواج ..كيف رح اتطمن وهيه بالجامعه ..مع صاحبااتها ..كيف رح اامنها على بيتي .. يعني الي بفكر هيك انسان مريض ومتخلف .. وعدم ثقه بالنفس مش بالحبيبه او الزوجه ..وبس ..شكرا ميرفا_

 
يا السندباد على  الرد

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان  
_اريحلها وين بدها تروح بعقله هاذ البني ادم ؟؟_


معاذ على الرد
ومعك حق

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_على هيك الواحد راح يلحق نفسو_ 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
دليلة

----------


## دموع الورد

يعني ليش وانا شو عامل غلط؟؟

طيب هوه مش موافق انه هيه بنت على النت..وخايف انها متعرفه على فلان و بتحكي مع فلان...طيب هاد الشي مش ممكن تعمله برا النت..يعني بالمجتمع العادي

هاذ مش منطق..وهاذ رجل الله يعينه على عقله

يسلموا ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_يعني ليش وانا شو عامل غلط؟؟

طيب هوه مش موافق انه هيه بنت على النت..وخايف انها متعرفه على فلان و بتحكي مع فلان...طيب هاد الشي مش ممكن تعمله برا النت..يعني بالمجتمع العادي

هاذ مش منطق..وهاذ رجل الله يعينه على عقله

يسلموا ميرفا

_


دموع المرد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انجعلة عمرة ما تجوز اما ناس يعني مين قاتلة حالها ترتبط بانسان  متخلف  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_انجعلة عمرة ما تجوز اما ناس يعني مين قاتلة حالها ترتبط بانسان متخلف_ 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
شكرا اميرة على الرد

----------


## AR.MN

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة الشخصيات تختلف والأفهام تتباين،ولابدأن هذا الشخص له نظرة خاصة للأمر ومن ثم حكم بذلك ،ولكن الأمر لايخلو من سوووء فهم وعدم استخدام الحكمة في موضعها الصحيح ، والنظرة السلبية من قبل المجتمع هي وراء ذلك .

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AR.MN  
_السلام عليكم 
بصراحة الشخصيات تختلف والأفهام تتباين،ولابدأن هذا الشخص له نظرة خاصة للأمر ومن ثم حكم بذلك ،ولكن الأمر لايخلو من سوووء فهم وعدم استخدام الحكمة في موضعها الصحيح ، والنظرة السلبية من قبل المجتمع هي وراء ذلك .
_
وعليكم السلام 
معك حق
شكرااااااااا على تعليقك   :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> السلام عليكم 
> بصراحة الشخصيات تختلف والأفهام تتباين،ولابدأن هذا الشخص له نظرة خاصة للأمر ومن ثم حكم بذلك ،ولكن الأمر لايخلو من سوووء فهم وعدم استخدام الحكمة في موضعها الصحيح ، والنظرة السلبية من قبل المجتمع هي وراء ذلك .


برايي الشخصي انسان في عقليتة بلاش حتى اغلب حالي وافهم وجهت نظرة  :Bl (14):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_



>>>شكرا ميرفا بصراحة هاد ردي ...لأني ما لقيت رد عالموضوع
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اذا كان المنتدى تعليمي و ثقافي وين الغلط؟ :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ابوي بقول دايما الي بعمل غلط بفكر كل الناس زية :Bl (14):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AR.MN  
> _السلام عليكم 
> بصراحة الشخصيات تختلف والأفهام تتباين،ولابدأن هذا الشخص له نظرة خاصة للأمر ومن ثم حكم بذلك ،ولكن الأمر لايخلو من سوووء فهم وعدم استخدام الحكمة في موضعها الصحيح ، والنظرة السلبية من قبل المجتمع هي وراء ذلك .
> _


والله كلامك فيه وجهة نظر ...شكرا لمداخلتك الطيبة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_ابوي بقول دايما الي بعمل غلط بفكر كل الناس زية_


 صح :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

>عجبني رأي دموع الورد اللي بحكي اذا ما عملت هالشي على النت ممكن تعمله بالمجتمع 

رأيي انه شي عادي ، لانه بنت اليوم الجامعية صار الانترنت اشي عادي بالنسبه الها ما رح يزيد او يقلل من انخراطها بالمجتمع كثير 

و هنا نوعية المنتدى مهمة ، فاذا كان المنتدى يحوي مواضيع ثقافية فكرية عملية ، و ترفيهية ذات مستوى راقٍ ، اذا ما المشكلة اذا كانت مثقفة منخرطة بالمجتمع تتكلم بلغة الحاضر و تعرف بما يدور حولها 

لكن بظروف عكسية لما سبق ، وقتها نعم ممكن يكون النت سبب بالمشاكل

----------


## ملحم انا

لماذا لاتتزوج من فتاه تكتب في المنتديات   ولماذا تقبل هيه الاخرى 

              بان تتزوج بانسان يكتب ايضا في منتديات  هل هو  مسموح لك ولها

              غير مسموح

----------


## آلجوري

في نقطة لازم نركز عليها ... وذكرتها AR.MN ..
الشخصيات بتختلف ... والمجتمعات بتختلف ... والتربيه بتختلف ... والقناعات بتختلف ... والاجيال بتختلف 
الي احنا بنشوفه عادي ... ممكن يكون خطأ لانو احنا تعودنا عليه ... وغيرنا الي بعيد عنه لسه حاسس بحجم الخطأ ..

ممكن يكون من منطلق ديني ... ولا تنسو ولاد الحرام ما خلو لولاد الحلال مطرح بهاد الموضوع خصوصا ..
صارت البنت تدخل تحب وتنحب .. بدل ما تفيد وتستفيد ..

ولا تنسوا أول ما طلع النت كان بالنسبه للناس وخصوصا الي بيهتموا بتربيه اولادهم انو نوع من انواع الفساد ..وممنوع نقعد عليه الا لما يكون جنبنا حد وساعه وحده باليوم ومن هالحكي ... وهيك لما صار الشي عادي ...
في ناس رفضته من البدايه وضلت عنده هاي الفكره عن النت وعن كل واحد بيدخل النت واحنا ما بنلومه لانه ما جرب ... 

بصراحه هو مو غلطان ولا البنت غلطانه ... وجهات نظر ..

وشكرا للأمورة الي كتبت الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> في نقطة لازم نركز عليها ... وذكرتها AR.MN ..
> الشخصيات بتختلف ... والمجتمعات بتختلف ... والتربيه بتختلف ... والقناعات بتختلف ... والاجيال بتختلف 
> الي احنا بنشوفه عادي ... ممكن يكون خطأ لانو احنا تعودنا عليه ... وغيرنا الي بعيد عنه لسه حاسس بحجم الخطأ ..
> 
> ممكن يكون من منطلق ديني ... ولا تنسو ولاد الحرام ما خلو لولاد الحلال مطرح بهاد الموضوع خصوصا ..
> صارت البنت تدخل تحب وتنحب .. بدل ما تفيد وتستفيد ..
> 
> ولا تنسوا أول ما طلع النت كان بالنسبه للناس وخصوصا الي بيهتموا بتربيه اولادهم انو نوع من انواع الفساد ..وممنوع نقعد عليه الا لما يكون جنبنا حد وساعه وحده باليوم ومن هالحكي ... وهيك لما صار الشي عادي ...
> في ناس رفضته من البدايه وضلت عنده هاي الفكره عن النت وعن كل واحد بيدخل النت واحنا ما بنلومه لانه ما جرب ... 
> ...


طيب جوري انا معك بقصة انه الناس بتختلف وكل واحد حسب المنشاء بس كمان في امور صار غلط حتى نرجع لناقشها ونصير نحكي بصير وما بصير في اشياء غلط نبرر تفكيرها الغلط للناس ونصير نرجع السبب لتربية والتفكير و الدين .
انا مش فاهم ليش الكل فجئة سكت وما حط راية هون وبصراحة ومن دون دبلوماسية ملفتة انت شو رايك بالشخص هاد وانتي شو نظرتك للي بفكر هيك من دون تبرير للشحص ومن دون اجابات مزخرفة بالكلمات المنتقاه شو رايكوا بالموضوع من بكلمة وحدة بس ؟! :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_طيب جوري انا معك بقصة انه الناس بتختلف وكل واحد حسب المنشاء بس كمان في امور صار غلط حتى نرجع لناقشها ونصير نحكي بصير وما بصير في اشياء غلط نبرر تفكيرها الغلط للناس ونصير نرجع السبب لتربية والتفكير و الدين ._
_انا مش فاهم ليش الكل فجئة سكت وما حط راية هون وبصراحة ومن دون دبلوماسية ملفتة انت شو رايك بالشخص هاد وانتي شو نظرتك للي بفكر هيك من دون تبرير للشحص ومن دون اجابات مزخرفة بالكلمات المنتقاه شو رايكوا بالموضوع من بكلمة وحدة بس ؟!_



عزيزتي ... ( اجابات مزخرفه بالكلمات المنتقاه ) معناها انها ما بتحمل فكره ... 
اعذريني الموضوع الو جوانب تانيه انا طرحتها .. بس .. أما يا صح يا خطأ لا ما بصير ... 
وبرجع بحكي رأي بالموضوع .. الشب مو غلط ولا البنت غلطانه ... هو هيك بفكر ومعه حق (وكل فوله والها كيالها ) وزي هو ما بدو وحده ما بتدخل ع النت في وحده بتستنى فيه وبتعجب بعقليته ..
والبنت نفس الشي ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
طيب جوري انا معك بقصة انه الناس بتختلف وكل واحد حسب المنشاء بس كمان في امور صار غلط حتى نرجع لناقشها ونصير نحكي بصير وما بصير في اشياء غلط نبرر تفكيرها الغلط للناس ونصير نرجع السبب لتربية والتفكير و الدين .
انا مش فاهم ليش الكل فجئة سكت وما حط راية هون وبصراحة ومن دون دبلوماسية ملفتة انت شو رايك بالشخص هاد وانتي شو نظرتك للي بفكر هيك من دون تبرير للشحص ومن دون اجابات مزخرفة بالكلمات المنتقاه شو رايكوا بالموضوع من بكلمة وحدة بس ؟!



عزيزتي ... ( اجابات مزخرفه بالكلمات المنتقاه ) معناها انها ما بتحمل فكره ... 
اعذريني الموضوع الو جوانب تانيه انا طرحتها .. بس .. أما يا صح يا خطأ لا ما بصير ... 
وبرجع بحكي رأي بالموضوع .. الشب مو غلط ولا البنت غلطانه ... هو هيك بفكر ومعه حق (وكل فوله والها كيالها ) وزي هو ما بدو وحده ما بتدخل ع النت في وحده بتستنى فيه وبتعجب بعقليته ..
والبنت نفس الشي ..


كلامك على راسي من فوق بس انا اللي بحكية اشي ثاني هاي القصة شو رايك فيها لو كنت مكان البنت ما بحكي  بشكل عام بحكي هاي القصة بس انتي كبنت شو رايك فيها ما بدي نحلل نفسية الشب ونحلل راي  الشباب الي حوله رايك بس بالقصة بكلمة وحدة عادي !!!
_

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بالنسبة لرأيي الشخصي 
أن البنت هي التي تعكس صورتها للناس سواء في النت أو غيره
وهذه حقوق للمرأة بأن تستخدم ما شاءت لإظهار ثقافتها المدفونة
فما هو المانع بأن تطرح ما تملك من ثقافة للغير
و دائما يكون العائق الوحيد هي بعض العادات والتقاليد الكذابة 
اللي أكل الدهر عليها وشرب
نحن في عصر التقنية عصر السرعة عصر من لا يستخدم النت فهو
جاااااااهل

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_بالنسبة لرأيي الشخصي 

أن البنت هي التي تعكس صورتها للناس سواء في النت أو غيره_




كلامك صح ... هو فتح النت وشاف شو ردودها قبل ما يحكي معها ... لو وجد صورتها بتسر يا مها كان ما حكى معها هيك  !!!!!
يا صبايا في أشياء كتيره احنا بنعملها بنيه طيبه ... بس عند الجنس الأخر مو طيبه ابدا ..
انو كيف خطيبتي او  أختي أو أو ... بتسلم ع هاد وبتسأل عن هداك و هاد بالنسبه الها أخو عزيز ... الشباب ما بيتحمله هيك أفكار وهيك شعور ...
موضوع الثقه مفروغ منه ... هاد شعور طبيعي بكل شب انه بغار ويحترق من الغيره على الي بعزهم ..
وحنا لولا هالغيره كان ضعنا ... لانو النا حركات طفوليه وبريئه زياده عن اللزوم ..

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _بالنسبة لرأيي الشخصي 
> 
> أن البنت هي التي تعكس صورتها للناس سواء في النت أو غيره
> وهذه حقوق للمرأة بأن تستخدم ما شاءت لإظهار ثقافتها المدفونة
> فما هو المانع بأن تطرح ما تملك من ثقافة للغير
> و دائما يكون العائق الوحيد هي بعض العادات والتقاليد الكذابة 
> اللي أكل الدهر عليها وشرب
> ...


انا معك بهالكلام بس مش معناها انه اللي ما بستخدم النت فهو جاهل في ناس بتستخدم النت بطرق سلبية جدا وهاد النوع من الناس جاهل اكثر من اللي ما بستخدم النت ...ومش كل البنات بفكروا بهالطريقة اللي بتفكري فيها من دخول الانترنت ...الانترنت وسيلة سهلة جدا للتعارف وعمل علاقات غير مشروعة ولا احد ينكر ذلك

انا من رأيي انه ما في في مشكلة خصوصا اذا كانت داخلة باسم مستعار ...بس ممكن استغل هالنقطة واعرف البنت اللي بدي ارتبط فيها كيف بتفكر وشو أخلاقها من خلال بعض الردود وحتى ولو كنا عايشيين بعالم افتراضي بس الشخصية بتظل نفسها وما بتكون افتراضية ...احنا هلأ صرنا بعصر الانترنت وعصر المنتديات وهذا واقع لا يمكن تجاهله لذلك ممكن اني ادخل عالمنتديات والمواقع المشتركة فيها واعرف بعض اشياء بتهمني...واحنا اذا بنلاحظ انه الواحد صار يقضي جزء كبير من وقته بالمنتديات والمواقع يعني وقت كبير اكبر من اللي بيجلس فيه مع اهله وصحابه يعني اصبح واقع لا يمكن تجاهله فعلا....شفت جملة بأحد الردود 




> ابوي بقول دايما الي بعمل غلط بفكر كل الناس زية




لا ابدا هذا كلام عاري من الصحة ... لأنه انا اذا بدي دايما انوي النية السليمة بكون اهبل لأنه ما حد بفكر دايما هيك واذا انا بروح وبسأل عن البنت اللي بدي اتزوجها بكون لأني عامل غلط وبفكر هيك لا ما لها دخل اكيد...!!!!!


..... بس هذا رأيي ومش معناها اذا حد عنده رأيي ثاني بكون غلط ممكن تكون نظرته للأمور مختلفة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بالنسبة لرأيي الشخصي 
> أن البنت هي التي تعكس صورتها للناس سواء في النت أو غيره
> وهذه حقوق للمرأة بأن تستخدم ما شاءت لإظهار ثقافتها المدفونة
> فما هو المانع بأن تطرح ما تملك من ثقافة للغير
> و دائما يكون العائق الوحيد هي بعض العادات والتقاليد الكذابة 
> اللي أكل الدهر عليها وشرب
> نحن في عصر التقنية عصر السرعة عصر من لا يستخدم النت فهو
> جاااااااهل


يسلموا لردك الحلو اخيرا  حد فهمني   :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا معك بهالكلام بس مش معناها انه اللي ما بستخدم النت فهو جاهل في ناس بتستخدم النت بطرق سلبية جدا وهاد النوع من الناس جاهل اكثر من اللي ما بستخدم النت ...ومش كل البنات بفكروا بهالطريقة اللي بتفكري فيها من دخول الانترنت ...الانترنت وسيلة سهلة جدا للتعارف وعمل علاقات غير مشروعة ولا احد ينكر ذلك
> 
> انا من رأيي انه ما في في مشكلة خصوصا اذا كانت داخلة باسم مستعار ...بس ممكن استغل هالنقطة واعرف البنت اللي بدي ارتبط فيها كيف بتفكر وشو أخلاقها من خلال بعض الردود وحتى ولو كنا عايشيين بعالم افتراضي بس الشخصية بتظل نفسها وما بتكون افتراضية ...احنا هلأ صرنا بعصر الانترنت وعصر المنتديات وهذا واقع لا يمكن تجاهله لذلك ممكن اني ادخل عالمنتديات والمواقع المشتركة فيها واعرف بعض اشياء بتهمني...واحنا اذا بنلاحظ انه الواحد صار يقضي جزء كبير من وقته بالمنتديات والمواقع يعني وقت كبير اكبر من اللي بيجلس فيه مع اهله وصحابه يعني اصبح واقع لا يمكن تجاهله فعلا....شفت جملة بأحد الردود 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لا ابدا هذا كلام عاري من الصحة ... لأنه انا اذا بدي دايما انوي النية السليمة بكون اهبل لأنه ما حد بفكر دايما هيك واذا انا بروح وبسأل عن البنت اللي بدي اتزوجها بكون لأني عامل غلط وبفكر هيك لا ما لها دخل اكيد...!!!!!
> 
> ...


في كل شي في هاي الدنيا نوعين للاستخدام اما الصح واما الغط وما في حد بهاي الدنيا بردع الانسان بالتصرف باحد  الطريقتين الا الانسان نفسة ولو كان على راسة مليون رقيب الي بده يعمل اشي غلط بعملة ولو في بيت ابوه وامه  والصح والغط اخرتهم يبينوا وما في اشي بظل مخبى القصة اللي انطرحت وهي موضوع النقاش الاصلي بتحكي عن واحد لمجرد الفكرة وانة اللي خطبها بتكتب بالمنتدى تركها يعني بس الفكرة وهون الموضوع بلش ليش يحكم عليها انها غلط الا اذا ما هو مجرب ومخبص  ولهيك استشهد بقول ابوي الي بعمل غلط بفكر كل الناس زية مش افرض النية الحسنة بس على الاقل ما احكم بمجرد فكرة انا زارعها بمخي  :Icon31:  



مشكور على رايك  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_انا معك بهالكلام بس مش معناها انه اللي ما بستخدم النت فهو جاهل في ناس بتستخدم النت بطرق سلبية جدا وهاد النوع من الناس جاهل اكثر من اللي ما بستخدم النت ...ومش كل البنات بفكروا بهالطريقة اللي بتفكري فيها من دخول الانترنت ...الانترنت وسيلة سهلة جدا للتعارف وعمل علاقات غير مشروعة ولا احد ينكر ذلك

انا من رأيي انه ما في في مشكلة خصوصا اذا كانت داخلة باسم مستعار ...بس ممكن استغل هالنقطة واعرف البنت اللي بدي ارتبط فيها كيف بتفكر وشو أخلاقها من خلال بعض الردود وحتى ولو كنا عايشيين بعالم افتراضي بس الشخصية بتظل نفسها وما بتكون افتراضية ...احنا هلأ صرنا بعصر الانترنت وعصر المنتديات وهذا واقع لا يمكن تجاهله لذلك ممكن اني ادخل عالمنتديات والمواقع المشتركة فيها واعرف بعض اشياء بتهمني...واحنا اذا بنلاحظ انه الواحد صار يقضي جزء كبير من وقته بالمنتديات والمواقع يعني وقت كبير اكبر من اللي بيجلس فيه مع اهله وصحابه يعني اصبح واقع لا يمكن تجاهله فعلا....شفت جملة بأحد الردود 



لا ابدا هذا كلام عاري من الصحة ... لأنه انا اذا بدي دايما انوي النية السليمة بكون اهبل لأنه ما حد بفكر دايما هيك واذا انا بروح وبسأل عن البنت اللي بدي اتزوجها بكون لأني عامل غلط وبفكر هيك لا ما لها دخل اكيد...!!!!!


..... بس هذا رأيي ومش معناها اذا حد عنده رأيي ثاني بكون غلط ممكن تكون نظرته للأمور مختلفة
_


 عيني عليك بارده ..  :Smile: 

أحسنت ...

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على تعليقاتكم و ارائكم 
 :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

_الله يعطيكم العافيه .._ 

_شكرا ميرفا ..._

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_

الله يعطيكم العافيه ..  
شكرا ميرفا ..._

 :Icon31: 
بس انت شو رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

غسان ما رح يقدر يقلك لانة معروف :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_انه .. شو هو رأيي يا مها .؟؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رايك معروف انة شو هاد الانسان متخلف والله يعينة على مخاتة  :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_اكيد الله يعينه على مخاته .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _اكيد الله يعينه على مخاته .._


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

لأ مش متخلف طبعا...كل انسان اله وجهه نظره بهاي الحياه...ومابصير نحكي انه متخلف اذا ما عجبنا رأيه
انا بحكي رأئي بعدين مش جاي عبالي اطبع
شكرا ميرفا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لأ مش متخلف طبعا...كل انسان اله وجهه نظره بهاي الحياه...ومابصير نحكي انه متخلف اذا ما عجبنا رأيه
> انا بحكي رأئي بعدين مش جاي عبالي اطبع
> شكرا ميرفا


 :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*1- اخي ماهي نظرتك الى فتاة الانترنت ( كما يطلق عليها ) واقصد بها الفتاة* 



*التي تستخدم النت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*ميرفا بصراحة اذا كانت البنت تستخدم النت بش مفيد دردشة او منتدى عندي طبيعي لا كان بحدود لآدب . 



*2- هل يعني دخول الفتاة الى الانترنت ،،، والمنتديات خاصة ومخاطبة الجنس الاخر* 




*من خلال المواضيع والمشاركات ،،،، انها فتاة سيئة ،،،،*


لا مش أكيد حسب اسلوب البنت وطريقة مخاطبتها . 


*3- بنظرك ،،،، هل كل فتاة تستخدم النت لابد أن يكون لها* 



*صديق أو ....... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

طبعا اكيد 



*4- ترى ماهي بنظرك الحدود التي يجب أن تقف عندها الفتاة* 




*،،،حتى لايسيء استخدامها للنت اخلاقها ؟*



برأيي الرد عالموضوعات بكل اختصار بدون لف ودوران . 

*5- ماهو الخط الاحمر الذي يجب ان تقف عنده الفتاة وتقول* 




*للأنترنت ،،،وداعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اذا تعدي الشب حدود لآدب معها او اساء لها بلكلام او بموقف معين . 


*6- هل تسمح بمن* 



*تعولهم من زوجة او اخت* 




*او ابنة ان يستخدموا النت تحت اشرافك او بدون اشراف او* 




*تمنعهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
برأيي بصراحة بكل صدق وبدون مجاملة اما بالنسبة للاخت فيها لا اتدخل بشوؤنها لكن بحدود . 
اما بالنسبة لشريكة المستقبل لا اكيد . 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_1- اخي ماهي نظرتك الى فتاة الانترنت ( كما يطلق عليها ) واقصد بها الفتاة 



التي تستخدم النت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ميرفا بصراحة اذا كانت البنت تستخدم النت بش مفيد دردشة او منتدى عندي طبيعي لا كان بحدود لآدب . 



2- هل يعني دخول الفتاة الى الانترنت ،،، والمنتديات خاصة ومخاطبة الجنس الاخر  



من خلال المواضيع والمشاركات ،،،، انها فتاة سيئة ،،،، 


لا مش أكيد حسب اسلوب البنت وطريقة مخاطبتها . 


3- بنظرك ،،،، هل كل فتاة تستخدم النت لابد أن يكون لها  


صديق أو ....... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

طبعا اكيد 



4- ترى ماهي بنظرك الحدود التي يجب أن تقف عندها الفتاة  



،،،حتى لايسيء استخدامها للنت اخلاقها ؟ 



برأيي الرد عالموضوعات بكل اختصار بدون لف ودوران . 

5- ماهو الخط الاحمر الذي يجب ان تقف عنده الفتاة وتقول  



للأنترنت ،،،وداعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اذا تعدي الشب حدود لآدب معها او اساء لها بلكلام او بموقف معين . 


6- هل تسمح بمن  


تعولهم من زوجة او اخت  



او ابنة ان يستخدموا النت تحت اشرافك او بدون اشراف او  



تمنعهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
برأيي بصراحة بكل صدق وبدون مجاملة اما بالنسبة للاخت فيها لا اتدخل بشوؤنها لكن بحدود . 
اما بالنسبة لشريكة المستقبل لا اكيد . 
_

شكرا تحية على رايك    :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_لأ مش متخلف طبعا...كل انسان اله وجهه نظره بهاي الحياه...ومابصير نحكي انه متخلف اذا ما عجبنا رأيه
انا بحكي رأئي بعدين مش جاي عبالي اطبع
شكرا ميرفا
_

شكرا زهرة رايك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

طبعا لازم مايفكر فيها خاطر هي الدردشة كيفها كيما الهاتف

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اكيد الله يعينه على مخاته .. 

_

 :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

> طبعا لازم مايفكر فيها خاطر هي الدردشة كيفها كيما الهاتف



شكرا على رايك شمعة

----------

